# Another Canadian Here, and thanks to AT



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Jason. Have fun here.


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Sluggy24 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks all, looking forward to shooting my bow more, taking some deer with it and learning all I can here...


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

